# So I want to make a latex/pvc/vinyl/whatever fursuit but I don't know how



## Dlovesovi (Nov 26, 2012)

Or what materials to actually use. I want to make it inflatable but I'm not sure where to start. I know there's some glue involved but is there another way to get two halves put together? I'm looking at this giant inflatable soccer ball and it looks like the pieces were pressed together and heated maybe.

Also what materials do they use for pool toys and where can one buy massive amounts?

literally no one I know knows the answers to my questions.


----------



## mirepoix (Nov 26, 2012)

Maaan, I don't know how to make inflatable things.  I'm not into inflation art myself, but the challenge of building something that inflates I find intriguing.  Think of the huge skunk or squirrel tails you could make with an air-filled bladder inside!  I know that for latex clothing construction, you piece thin sheets together using contact cement.  Here is a blog all about that, and here is where you can purchase sheeting and adhesives.  I just did a little googling, and I found this video of a person's build for an orca toy he can get into.


----------



## Brazen (Nov 27, 2012)

This goes outside the purview of the fandom, you're going to need to trek to the darker sides of the internet to seek out help since what you're effectively making is a fetish garment.


----------

